# Areal video footage of dog chasing cougar



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I was able to finally get a shot of dogs chasing a cougar from the sky.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I really like that video. Good work!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

longbow said:


> I really like that video. Good work!


+1

Watched a couple of your other videos as well. Timp run had some really cool photos. Neat stuff!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > I really like that video. Good work!
> ...


I agree, you have some neat videos!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!

I dont know much about chasing those big cats, but it was neat to see the dogs at work and to see your footage. Well done! I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That was really cool, man. I've seen lots of photos of cats, but never a video of the dogs at work on the heels of a cat. 8)


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Man, that sure is a nice Big Game Hound.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I guess my question is this, how much does it cost to rent a helicopter?? There's been several trees over the past few years that I'd have gladly paid whatever was asked to get a ride to the top!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------

